# Very confused!



## fish fodder (15 May 2013)

Hi guys, 

Just bought a couple of fire extinguishers, removed the horns to put a TMC regulator on and it doesn't fit! I have had my doubts about the fitting on the regulator but was assured it was a din fitting... Now, do fire extinguishers have different fittings? It was manufactured in the uk so I'm pretty sure it's a din. On the original TMC canister there are three numbers 320 which also leads me to believe its a cga regulator. I have taken some photos of the fitting of the extinguisher and reg, hopefully this would help you to help me as I'm a complete noob when it comes to these things.



 



 

Many thanks


----------



## fish fodder (15 May 2013)

Now just read something about BS431 but the number on the FE is BS5045! This is hurting my head


----------



## Steve Smith (15 May 2013)

Does it not thread on I take it?


----------



## biffster (15 May 2013)

is one of then known a b*****d size one of them been bsf and one bsc fine and corse


----------



## sa80mark (15 May 2013)

I know very little about fe set ups but just c9me across this

co2 info

Have a look at the second one down something about 320 being an American standard and is not compatible with uk standard. 

I may be way off the mark though but hopefully it will help


----------



## fish fodder (15 May 2013)

Steve Smith said:


> Does it not thread on I take it?


Correct


----------



## fish fodder (15 May 2013)

biffster said:


> is one of then known a b*****d size one of them been bsf and one bsc fine and corse



Are you asking or telling? If you are asking I have no idea. All I know is that it doesn't fit at all.


----------



## biffster (15 May 2013)

will it not go on because one is a fine thread and one as a corse thread


----------



## fish fodder (15 May 2013)

Looking at it the FE does have more thread so I guess yes


----------



## fish fodder (15 May 2013)

Will I be able to get an adaptor?


----------



## biffster (15 May 2013)

you should be able to try a harewear shop if not 
do you know a local engine machine shop that 
might be able to turn you one in brass


----------



## fish fodder (15 May 2013)

Pee'd off


----------



## weasel (15 May 2013)

tmc regs come in both threads din 477 and cga if its new send it back and swap it..


----------



## fish fodder (15 May 2013)

It's not new but was told its din.... Really confusing me. I'm not sure if the reg is non uk standard or the FE is different... I haven't seen anyone else have a problem with FE threads


----------



## tim (15 May 2013)

Doesn't look the same as the connector on my old tmc reg which I used with a fe unfortunately I sold it on mate so can't post a pic for comparison.


----------



## fish fodder (15 May 2013)

Cheers... Just tried again and it definitely won't fit lol... The first thread is fine then stops


----------



## weasel (15 May 2013)

Take it to your nearest car garage and they'll tell you what it is straight away..


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 May 2013)

sorry no help here but i have just got a reg that states on the box that it is cga 320 soooooo if this is not right for an FE i am also up the creek  



don't know if this pic will be of any help at all but this is the thread on my reg


----------



## sa80mark (16 May 2013)

Cga 320 wont fit standard British fe from what ive read


----------



## m_attt (16 May 2013)

cga320 is paintball tank thread, wont fit a uk FE. you can get adapters that change din to cga but unsure about other way round.


----------



## weasel (16 May 2013)

cga is American, din 477 is European..


----------



## fish fodder (16 May 2013)

Are there different types of FE thread in the uk? I was under the impression that they are all the same?


----------



## fish fodder (16 May 2013)

m_attt said:


> cga320 is paintball tank thread, wont fit a uk FE. you can get adapters that change din to cga but unsure about other way round.



I noticed you had/have the TMC converter? I just ordered one in the hope that the reg is a cga and that the FE isn't a non standard thread. 
Ali, if the converter doesn't work then it should work for you if you do indeed have a cga reg so you could buy it back off me if you can't return your regulator for what I paid.


----------



## m_attt (16 May 2013)

yeah i have the tmc convert, its goes on a cga bottle to use a din reg, so back to front from what you need im afriad.


----------



## fish fodder (16 May 2013)

Here you say it's the other way around lol

CGA to DIN converters? | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## m_attt (16 May 2013)

I see the confusion now, He explains it in the 1st line, but then asks for a cga to uk din, i read it as has a cga bottle to din reg. same as description on the packet. bottle thread 1st, reg thread second, so goes from cga to din.


----------



## fish fodder (16 May 2013)

So I've ordered the same as you? ARRRRGGGHH


----------



## fish fodder (16 May 2013)

If I can remove the nut from the regulator and replace it with the nut from the horn it should work but I'm having great difficulty doing that.


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 May 2013)

The stem should unscrew from reg.  it may have thread seal on. This is high pressure side so be careful and dont damage thread and check for leaks when done


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 May 2013)

Ah this is a nightmare think I will just have to buy tmc canister from AE as that fits cga  costs a bit more than an FE though


----------



## m_attt (16 May 2013)

just buy a paintball tank, they are exatcly the same just black, and cost £20


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 May 2013)

ah good stuff thanks very much


----------



## m_attt (16 May 2013)

here you go, i get all my gear from here. good guys.

20oz Co2 with repeater valve | Co2 Tanks


----------



## fish fodder (16 May 2013)

Just re read the email from where I'm getting the adaptor and he does say it's for a cga reg... We'll see. This has become a complete circus.


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 May 2013)

Its americas fault for wanting to be different


----------



## m_attt (16 May 2013)

fish fodder said:


> Just re read the email from where I'm getting the adaptor and he does say it's for a cga reg... We'll see. This has become a complete circus.


 
here it is on a bottle, the tmc adapter hope it helps


----------



## fish fodder (16 May 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## fish fodder (17 May 2013)

Adapter turned up today... Doesn't fit either the male or female part of the fire extinguisher  
So I've narrowed it down to the fire extinguisher being the problem. Now I don't know what to do


----------



## fish fodder (17 May 2013)

Although the adapter does fit the old TMC canister so if what m_attt is saying then the canister and reg I have are cga!


----------



## fish fodder (19 May 2013)

Is there no visual difference between a din/cga regulator or canister? I only ask because I'm getting rather frustrated at all this at the moment. I have a fire extinguisher (I have been told by a FE engineer that all uk FE as far as he knows are din477) then I have a TMC regulator that I was told is a din477 but it won't fit on the FE, then I bought a TMC adapter which I was told will fit on din477 canister (FE) to use a cga320 regulator.....then told by someone else that the adapter actually fits on to a cga canister to use on a din reg.... The adapter does fit on the original TMC canister but not the FE. So, you can see my annoyance at all this and so far I'm none the wiser


----------



## m_attt (19 May 2013)

is this the TMC bottle you have? http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-v2co2-refillable-bottle-567g-p-4442.html


----------



## fish fodder (19 May 2013)

Yes, but dont they also come in din?


----------



## m_attt (19 May 2013)

no thats basically a paintball canister, they are cga320, it also says in description its cga320. 

you reg is 100% cga320. how much do you want for it?


----------



## fish fodder (20 May 2013)

Pm'd you


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 May 2013)

co2 info

Cga is a 1/2" NPT pipe thread which is same as BSP thread exept for the thread angle
I cant find thread angles for din fe thread but its diameter is .889mm/.035" larger than cga thread. If you cant get nut off reg then your best option is to sell it, or use paint ball tank as cheap alternative to tmc cylinder


----------



## wazuck (20 May 2013)

I have done a lot of searching to fit a way to run the cga reg on an fe but no luck. I have the TMC adaptor and all. I ended up running it on 88g disposables. Expensive tho  I was looking into filling the cga bottle from FE's tho.


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 May 2013)

My problem is refilling paintball canisters as there is no paintball within 20 miles of where I live. There used to be but I tried to get hold of them just to be told they shut down about 2 months ago


----------

